# ܆تزيين بيض العيد ...



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2016)

من أجمل الأيام عندي من أنا صغير تزيين شجرة الميلاد في وقت الميلاد
وتلوين وتزيين البيض وقت عيد الفصح 







هذا المضوع راح أجمع فيه مواضيع متنوعة عن تلوين وتزيين بيض العيد
ومرحباً بأي إضافة
أو حتى إبداع شخصي

فصح سعيد 
​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2016)

فصح سعيد
*--------------*

*عيد مبارك عليك اخي العزيز - وكل عام وانت بالف خير

أسمح لي بالمشاركة في موضوعك الجميل
































































*


----------



## soul & life (25 أبريل 2016)

افكار حلوة  هعملها فى شم النسيم كمان اسبوع  .. كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2016)

*أفكار رائعة لتلوين بيض عيد الفصح المجيد*​ 






*بيض الفصح* هو البيض  المزيّن الذي يتم عمله ضمن تقاليد الاحتفال بعيد الفصح. تقليديا بيض عيد  الفصح هو بيض دجاج يتم زخرفته وتلوينه بألوان براقة لكن حاليا يتم  الاستعاضة عن بيض الدجاج ببيض بلاستيكي أو بيض مصنوع من الشوكولا يتم  تغليفه بطبقة رقيقة من القصدير المزركش. بيض الفصح هو تقليد احتفالي قديم،  عيد الفصح حيث كانت البيضه ترمز إلى بداية الحياة على سطح الأرض حسب  المعتقدات. يذكر التقليد الأرثوذكسي المسيحي أن القديسة مريم المجدلية  كمواطنة رومانية ذهبت إلى قيصر في روما لرفع احتجاجها على صلب المسيح،  وقامت بشرح قصة محاكمة المسيح وصلبه وقيامتة، عندها أوقفها القيصر وقال لو  أن البيض يصير بلون أحمر أصدق ان المسيح قام من الأمواتـ عندها أخذت  المجدلية بيضة وقالتالمسيح قام) فتحول لون البيض إلى أحمر، واتبعت  الكنيسة هذا التقليد بصبغ البيض على الفصح تأكيداً على قيامة المسيح. وكذلك  يرمز البيض كما أن فرخ الدجاج يشق البيضة ويخرج إلى الحياة هكذا المسيح شق  القبر وقام من الأموات تقليد مسيحي أرثوذكسي معتمد بالكنيسة.

نقدم لكم الآن بعض الأفكار المميزة لتلوين بيض الفصح:


​

​

​

المصدر​


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> فصح سعيد
> *--------------*
> 
> *عيد مبارك عليك اخي العزيز - وكل عام وانت بالف خير
> ...



وانت بألف خير
شكراً لإضافتك الرائعة 
​


soul & life قال:


> افكار حلوة  هعملها فى شم النسيم كمان اسبوع  .. كل عام وانتم بخير



لا تنسي تبعتيلنا 
وكل عام وانتي بألف خير

​


----------



## soul & life (26 أبريل 2016)

افكار سهلة وحلوة  بصراحة كل سنة بابانا هو المسئول عن الحكاية دى بس انا السنة دى حفظت الافكار دى كلها وهبتكر انا بقا  هههههه ومن عينيا حاضر هبقا احدفلكم كام واحدة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أبريل 2016)

افكااار جميييييييييييييييله جدا جدا اششكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أبريل 2016)

كنا نمسك البيضه قبل ما نضعها فى اللون و نكتب عليها بالشمع اسمنى و نرسم عليها صلبان-- طبعا الشمع بيبقى شفاف مش باين-- بس لما نضع البيضه فى اللون ساعتها مكان ما كتبنا بالشمع بيفضل ابيض و باقى البيضه كلها بتتلون 
بتبقى حلوه جدا


----------



## fouad78 (26 أبريل 2016)

soul & life قال:


> افكار سهلة وحلوة  بصراحة كل سنة بابانا هو المسئول عن الحكاية دى بس انا السنة دى حفظت الافكار دى كلها وهبتكر انا بقا  هههههه ومن عينيا حاضر هبقا احدفلكم كام واحدة



عنجد إذا عملتي ونجحت معك ممكن تحطي صور​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كنا نمسك البيضه قبل ما نضعها فى اللون و نكتب عليها بالشمع اسمنى و نرسم عليها صلبان-- طبعا الشمع بيبقى شفاف مش باين-- بس لما نضع البيضه فى اللون ساعتها مكان ما كتبنا بالشمع بيفضل ابيض و باقى البيضه كلها بتتلون
> بتبقى حلوه جدا



رااااااااائعة فكرة الشمع
بسيطة وحلوة 
​


----------



## fouad78 (26 أبريل 2016)

*١٢ فكرة مبتكرة لتزيين البيض في الربيع*​ 




​

لوين البيض عادتنا المفضلة جميعا  للإحتفال بيوم شم النسيم وأعياد الربيع، ومع التجمع العائلي يكون الأمر  ممتعا ومسليا للغاية. ننصحك بالخروج عن المألوف هذا العام واتباع طرق مبتكرة وجديدة لتلوين بيض شم النسيم بحيث تضفي مزيد من البهجة والفرحة على أسرتك. إليك اختياراتنا المفضلة لأفكار تلوين بيض شم النسيم:

*١- تزيين البيض بقصاصات الورق*
يمكنك عمل أشكال مختلفة من الورق مثل الزهور أو الأرانب أو الفراشات ولصقها على البيض بعد تلوينه.























*٢- تلوين البيض بالسكر الملون والجليتر*
هذه الطريقة سهلة للغاية، كل ما عليك فعله هو دهن البيض بسائل لاصق "صمغ" وغمرها فى حبيبات سكر ملون أو جليتر وتركها تجف.


























*٣- تاتو الشارب*
إذا  كنت تبحثين عن فكرة غير تقليدية لتزين البيض، فما رأيك في عمل تاتو الشارب  على البيض؟ قومي بطباعة شارب رجل على ورقة ثم قصيه والصقيه بمنتصف البيضة  بعد تلوينها.










*٤- تزيين البيض بالدانتيل*
غلفي البيض بقماش دانتيل، واغمريه فى ألوان ماء واتركيه يجف ثم انزعي القماش، وبهذا تحصلين على بيض ملون بتأثير الدانتيل.








*٥- تلوين البيض بالخيوط*
كطريقة  جديدة، يمكنك الاستعانة بالخيوط الملونة لتزيين البيض بدلا من تلوينه.  قومي بلف الخيوط على البيضة، ثم ثبتيها بمسدس شمع. حاولي اختيار ألوان  متناسقة واعطي لأطفالك فرصة التنسيق بينها حسب ذوق كل منهم.








*٦- نقاط البولكا دوت*
يمكنك  تلويين البيض على طريقة نقوش البولكا دوت الشهيرة! احضري ألوان الزيت أو  طلاء الأظافر، وارسمي نقاط في أماكن متفرقة على البيضة باستخدام فرشاة طلاء  الأظافر.










*٧- الطباعة على البيض*

فكرة  أخرى لتلوين بيض شم النسيم عن طريق طبع أوراق شجر على البيض. ضعي ورقة شجر  على البيضة ثم غلفيها بجورب واغمريها في ألوان مائية واتركيها تجف ثم  انزعي الجورب.









​




​*٨- تزيين البيض على هيئة هدية*
لفي شريط ملون على البيضة واعقديه بحيث تبدو البيضة وكأنها هدية، أو يمكنك تزيين أستيك شعر صغير ولفه حول البيضة.








*٩- فتات قشر البيض*
بعد تلوين البيض، قومي بكسر القشر لفتات صغيرة ثم أعيدي لصقها على البيض بالجبن.








*١٠- حولي البيض لوجوه*
هذه  الطريقة في تلوين بيض شم النسيم سترسم البسمة على أطفالك بالتأكيد.  باستخدامك أقلام فلوماستر ارسمي تعبيرات وجه مختلفة ومرحة على كل بيضة أو  يمكنك رسم الشخصيات الكرتونية المفضلة لدى أطفالك.




























*١١- زيني البيضة على هيئة كتكوت*
استخدمي الريش وقصاصات ورق برتقالية اللون لتشكيل البيض على هيئة كتاكيت وارسمي العيون بقلم أسود فلوماستر.






*١٢- حولي البيض إلى مزهريات أنيقة*
إذا كنت تبحثين عن طريقة جديدة لتجديد ديكور منزلك  في شم النسيم، فيمكنك الاستعانة بالبيض للقيام بذلك. قومي بكسر البيضة من  الجزء العلوي لها فقط وافرغي محتوياتها ثم قومي بتلوينها. ضعيها في حامل  بيض وضعي بها فرع من الزهور. كرري إلى أن تحصلي على ديكور أنيق لطاولة  الطعام.





​





​
المصدر​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أبريل 2016)

*و دا المفروض يتاكل و لا نتصور جنبه ؟

:cry2:
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أبريل 2016)

اشكال جميله اوى 
الاولاد بيحبوا جدا يعملوه بنفسهم ويرسموا ويلونوا
وفى الاخر يترمى محدش بياكله 
ميرسى للاشكال والافكار الجميله استاذ فؤاد


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2016)

افكار حلوووة وطرق جميلة جداااا
انا عن نفسى احب الونه وفنن فيه 
كل عام وانتم بخير
تسلم ايدك للموضوع استاذ فؤاد​


----------



## كليماندوس (28 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و دا المفروض يتاكل و لا نتصور جنبه ؟
> *​


دا للتصوير فقط علاوه على ممنوع " اللمس "​


----------



## كليماندوس (28 أبريل 2016)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع علاوه على توقيته و زخم الصور و الافكار 
و ايضا المجهود المبذول به 
من كلا صديقيا " فؤاد + باول "​*


----------

